# Who are the master tuners?



## Midwest Passion (Dec 21, 2008)

Who offers supertuning/custom strings for bows. I know that Carter's seems to be the fan favorite, but also probably booked up. Who else on AT offers the same similiar quality service?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Midwest Passion said:


> Who offers supertuning/custom strings for bows. I know that Carter's seems to be the fan favorite, but also probably booked up. Who else on AT offers the same similiar quality service?
> Thanks in advance!


Try John,s Customs (pm Breathn ) johns a great tuner and string builder,hes out of VA...


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Wes at Fury X Archery he builds the best strings in the business and his super tuning is second to none.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=721353&highlight=Stage+1+strings


----------



## AllTheRage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Master tuners & string builders*

Micheal Deck , Terminal Velocity Archery , in Chillicothe Ohio
Shop# 740-772-4926


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Another vote for Fury X


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Any Super Tuners in British Columbia?


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a thought..and I am not trying to be smart. I am a master tuner if you want to term it like that. And the way I became so was to want to want to know everything I could...it took a few years but now I don't have to rely on anybody. Troubleshooting and an interest to lean is the best teacher...really do it yourself...it is way more gratifying. You will have to go through a learning curve and all of that but it is well worth it!


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

*master tuners ?*

I agree with hunter11, learn to do it yourself. It's not rocket sience. A little trial and errow, but not hard to learn,and a lot of satisfaction in doing it youself.
willieM


----------



## bigcountry11 (May 25, 2007)

willieM said:


> I agree with hunter11, learn to do it yourself. It's not rocket sience. A little trial and errow, but not hard to learn,and a lot of satisfaction in doing it youself.
> willieM



Yea, me three. I think these supertuners got a good racket going myself. 

Sure a person can supertune a bow, to effectively dump max energy into an arrow. Lots of tools at thier disposal to do this. But anybow that is that supertuned, won't last that tuned for long. Problem is a compound bow is dynamic. Strings stretch, things change, etc.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Mike Myers at Kinseys Outdoors.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

hunter11 said:


> Here is a thought..and I am not trying to be smart. I am a master tuner if you want to term it like that. And the way I became so was to want to want to know everything I could...it took a few years but now I don't have to rely on anybody. Troubleshooting and an interest to lean is the best teacher...really do it yourself...it is way more gratifying. You will have to go through a learning curve and all of that but it is well worth it!


 Excellent answer, unless you want to be running to a shop everytime somelittle thing changes or you want to change (or try) to something new, YOU need to learn how and what to look for. Lots of good teachers right here on AT and a lot of good advise too if you just ask ( and yes, there are some that don't know but will try to impress you with what they overheard somebody say at the range lol)


----------



## ffhunter (Oct 2, 2008)

Any suggestions on where to learn the techniques on how to tune my bow?


----------



## FSUBIGMAC (Oct 16, 2008)

I will vouch for Micheal Deck at Terminal Velocity. He put my VTX string on for me and a new limbdriver... Got her all squared up by eyeballing it. 1st shot -- perfect bullethole. Read my signature about speeds --- thats above spec btw. Good guy


----------



## jd commander (Nov 3, 2007)

*Terminal Velocity*

Had Mike tune my commander and my buddies patriot dually. Our bows are shooting sweet and much more consistant. He also increased my bow from 282 to 303fps and my buddies patriot from 292 to 323fps. GREAT JOB MIKE!


----------



## Dodgeman2500 (Jan 6, 2009)

Terminal Velocity, Mike is the best


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

what about Brain and Seth at bowxperts.com?


----------



## Saleen S281 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Master Tuners*

And yet another vote for Wes VanHorn at Fury X archery, Stage 1 Strings!


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

bigcountry11 said:


> Yea, me three. I think these supertuners got a good racket going myself.


Ya think 

Gettng a bow to spec is no biggie. Most bows would shoot a heavy arrow, 7-8gr/in, with a fixed blade head @ 250fps without anything else, and do it well. The same bow would shoot a low profile mechanical to the same POI as a matched weight FP, out to 280-290fps. Once that's done, and everything is synced, an individual can "tune" the bow to their own personal style/relesase/arrow/ etc. But I don't see how someone on the other side of the country could do that for you.


----------



## OCDARCHER (Nov 24, 2008)

*bow tuning*



ffhunter said:


> Any suggestions on where to learn the techniques on how to tune my bow?


right here on archery talk 
i learned a ton from just reading through a/t bow tuning
with out asking a question 
there is many years of experiance here


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Joe.........*

Joe at ProLineBowStrings does one heck of a job on tuning and string/cables!


----------

